

My Startup: Become the King Conquer the Venues. It's mysterious? - ccarnino

Hi, 
this is the Launching soon page of our next startup http://challengein.com .
I just want to ask you if it's mysterious.
And what do think the product is?
======
jonafato
Clickable: <http://challengein.com>

Based solely on the tagline, it sounds like foursquare. The graphics remind me
of board games though, leaving me questioning my previous conclusion and thus
mystified.

~~~
ccarnino
That's the right path ;)

Do you think that the line at the top of the page, is strong enough? Do you
will sign up to obtain the Free theme pack? Do you had written something
different?

tnx

~~~
jonafato
The top line there doesn't make much sense to me. It sounds like it means "The
first 1000 to join get the Premium Theme Pack for free!", but I'm not sure
what the "more share" part is.

I'm not so into this kind of thing, so I don't want to join up and take
someone's spot and wind up not using it.

~~~
ccarnino
Don't you make that problem, simply join that's there is enough space for all
;)

Thanks for the tip, I'll correct the sentence. I'm not English, so I don't
write it so well

------
profitbaron
The product is "The mobile Animator for groups of friends" ;)

~~~
ccarnino
Yes :) but What do you think this means?

~~~
profitbaron
Well obviously it is related to a location style service like Foursquare,
Gowalla etc.

Although it seems like you have evolved the idea slightly and focused more on
the gaming aspect of location based services whereas, Foursquare etc are
starting to focus on deals etc.

Thus I'm assuming its something along the lines of a "game" between friends to
be the "king" (or queen) of a venue such as, a party/event they are at etc.

~~~
ccarnino
Great! You've understood the key concepts. Did it appeal to you?

Is enough to give it a try? For your person

